# Woodcock 2019-2020



## GLS

Saturday was opening day in Georgia.    Found 4 birds, one in the same 10x10 square yards where one has been for the past 4 seasons on opening day.  Flushed wild, never found again.  Must've heard about Floyd.  Next 3 were in the usual suspect places.  Floyd, Abby and Willa, aka my MuttPak.
https://www.jpgbox.com/page/58493_800x600/]
	

[/URL]
Today, Sunday, Floyd, Jeff and I.  Floyd's Sadie and Pop.   Found 7.  Recovered three.  We are off to a decent start for early season.  Should pick up as weather turns cooler.  Gil


----------



## awashin5

I searched two days and kicked up zero with the dogs! I am glad someone is finding the doodles!


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Love these woodcock threads. Thanks for posting....beautiful guns too.


----------



## TurkeyH90

awashin5 said:


> I searched two days and kicked up zero with the dogs! I am glad someone is finding the doodles!


Right there with you. Hunted pretty hard on Ocmulgee in middle GA with 0 points


----------



## trad bow

I usually hunt Ocmulgee after first of year. Seems that’s historically when they show up.


----------



## coveyrise

Yet to see a WC on any of the places we have hunted this year. 3 years ago and longer we always bumped up a few WC in about every couple of hunts. Now they are non existing. I don’t know if all the quail have run them off. Having an outstanding season with them.


----------



## awashin5

I have kicked up several coveys while hunting woodcock! As we know everything is just about quota only, so it is a good steadiness drill for the dogs! Hopefully we can find some doodles at some point.


----------



## Beagle Stace

Shot two Woodcock on DiLane quail quota hunt Sat. out of 3 seen. Really glad to get dog work on esp. since we only found two covies of quail even though we pounded ground for 7 hrs. Only shot two quail, one covey busted willd other covey pointed.


----------



## Nitram4891

Killed a woodcock on a WMA this weekend.  Only one we found.  Old dogs only ran about an hour and a half or so but they enjoyed it!


----------



## Michael F Sights

GLS said:


> Saturday was opening day in Georgia.  Went north of home.  Found 4 birds, one in the same 10x10 square yards where one has been for the past 4 seasons on opening day.  Flushed wild, never found again.  Must've heard about Floyd.  Next 3 were in the usual suspect places.  Floyd, Abby and Willa, aka my MuttPak.
> https://www.jpgbox.com/page/58493_800x600/]
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Today, Sunday, Floyd, Jeff and I.  Floyd's Sadie and Pop.  We went south today.  Found 7.  Recovered three.  We are off to a decent start for early season.  Should pick up as weather turns cooler.  Gil



What brand S x S are those in top picture? Nice hunts, too.


----------



## GLS

Michael, both are 20 ga. Ithaca SKB's with 25" barrels, IC/M.  They weigh a tad under 6 lbs.  Mine is the top one at 5 lbs. 14 oz.  Floyd's is close to that.  Floyd restocked the gun and did all the inletting and checkering on his.  He cut the original stock for his son, but his son didn't have interest in shooting. He's had the gun for close to 50 years, a gift from his dad.   It's a death ray in his hands.  Jeff's gun is an Uggie 20 ga.  He's a great shot, too. Gil


----------



## Michael F Sights

GLS said:


> Michael, both are 20 ga. Ithaca SKB's with 25" barrels, IC/M.  They weigh a tad under 6 lbs.  Mine is the top one at 5 lbs. 14 oz.  Floyd's is close to that.  Floyd restocked the gun and did all the inletting and checkering on his.  He cut the original stock for his son, but his son didn't have interest in shooting. He's had the gun for close to 50 years, a gift from his dad.   It's a death ray in his hands.  Jeff's gun is an Uggie 20 ga.  He's a great shot, too. Gil



Thanks for the information!


----------



## GLS

Ithaca SKB 100 to be precise.  Made from about 1968 for about 10 years if memory serves.  Gil


----------



## mlandrum

Great job Gill, trying to get Scout ready for his first hunt in the January season!


----------



## GLS

Mike, check pm's.  Gil


----------



## GLS

Had an impromptu hunt this afternoon and we found 5.  They were in the thickest, nastiest places imaginable.  How'd we do?  You see any photos?  Gil


----------



## coachdoug87

It is all about the finding.  If you found them and the dogs pointed them, it was a good day.


----------



## GLS

After yesterday, a day like today is appreciated.  Great temps, good dog work and plenty of birds.  Abby and Willa, my MuttPak, held in check by Floyd.  Gil


----------



## TurkeyH90

Thank y'all for posting up pics. I'm yet to shoot one over a pointing dog but I'm going


----------



## awashin5

Hopefully we can have a productive day tomorrow and get one or two found and pointed!


----------



## GLS

We were heading for a skunk in a previously hunted area over the years so we went to another location never before hunted by us and in the last 45 minutes found two birds.  Floyd's Sadie (pictured) and Pop found both birds backed by the MuttPak, Willa and Abby.  In other words, mine held up the rear. Gil


----------



## Permitchaser

Man I'm jealous.  My GSP can find any bird within a mile.  We've been all over my bird hunting club and no dodils .  Weve seen some at my daughter's farm i may give a try


----------



## GLS

Yesterday we opened the SC season with a whimper and very few bangs.  Birds were harder to find than in Georgia.  Georgia must be offering a better tax incentive than SC for the woodcock to winter here.  Couple of shots that only accomplished letting the birds know whose side we were on.

I had a couple of hours to hunt this afternoon. It was a gorgeous afternoon. Floyd had kids and sister in town so it was just the Muttpak and I.   Found a half-dozen birds, but only this one held for the dogs.  It was a new area for me.  Highlight was a covey of quail that busted in front of unsuspecting Willa.  Scent conditions were bone dry.  This is about as close to a tailgate photo you gonna get from me.  Gil


----------



## coachdoug87

Good looking dogs


----------



## GLS

Floyd was entertaining out of town family today and Stan came off the bench and agreed to join Team MuttPak in the woods for woodcock.  It was a great day with great company and outstanding dog work. We were in the birds including one coveyrise over a solid point courtesy of Abby and Willa.   I anticipated a woodcock but the coveyrise proved otherwise. It doesn't get any better than today for woodcock around these parts.  Stan's holding his 28 ga. Verona O/U and shot very well with it.  I lugged the Ithaca SKB 100 20 ga. For Team MuttPak, Gil.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

I have found just a few Woodcock
in  one spot last week, lots of standing water! Will the Wooddock go to higher ground, with all the rain today?
Much warmer weather and so wet I do not know what to expect?


----------



## trad bow

Here in middle Georgia once the bottoms flood the woodcock move into the pine thickets. Last season with the high water, that’s where I found them. Then as the water receded I hunted 15 to 20 ft from waters edge.  This year I’ve be fooling with quail for my GSP pup and haven’t looked for woodcock yet.


----------



## GLS

We also find woodcock in the pines, especially where there are puddles.  Earthworms move upwards towards the forest floor when the ground saturates with water.  Any tangle of growth is a likely spot regardless if it is hardwood or pine saplings.  One year, the preferred zone was clumps of huckleberries.  Over the past decade we are amazed at where we find them throwing out the window what we thought we knew from past experience.  We've also found them in the wide open.  You just have to believe your dogs when they go on point.  Gil


----------



## coachdoug87

We find them in a bigger variety of places than we used to, but still find more in privet than anywhere else. That is why when I hear somebody say it is an invasive species that needs to be removed, it makes me mad. I don't care if it is a native plant or not. If Woodstock like it, so do I.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Curious if y'all hunt specific times of the day or do better early, late, etc. Or find them in different places during the day such as open early, thickets midday? I been beating the bushes with not much to show for it in middle GA.


----------



## GLS

Being further south in SE Ga., than you folks in middle and north Ga.,  I prefer to hunt with an eye on the thermometer.  I don't like hunting when it's over 55 because of snakes and dog comfort.  With that in mind, I mostly hunt mornings until the temps rise above 55.   If it's bright and sunny, snakes can be out during any temperature, but they will be near burrows.  From what I gather, if one can hunt edges nearer dusk, the birds will be moving to the edges to fly out in dark to feed in fields or along road edges.


----------



## trad bow

The hogs seem to move less in colder temperatures so that is when I’ll push into the thicker stuff.  To me late afternoons are best but still can take a three bird limit before then on 50% of days I get in birds. Still a lot of humbling days a field with the birds surviving but it is still a grand day.


----------



## TurkeyH90

GLS said:


> Being further south in SE Ga., than you folks in middle and north Ga.,  I prefer to hunt with an eye on the thermometer.  I don't like hunting when it's over 55 because of snakes and dog comfort.  With that in mind, I mostly hunt mornings until the temps rise above 55.   If it's bright and sunny, snakes can be out during any temperature, but they will be near burrows.  From what I gather, if one can hunt edges nearer dusk, the birds will be moving to the edges to fly out in dark to feed in fields or along road edges.


I've been hunting briars, privet, rivercane, and creekbottoms mostly in mid GA. I have a place around Darien on the Altamaha and a place to stay near Helen if those spots seem to get a better Migration.


----------



## trad bow

Altamaha would be your best bet


----------



## GLS

We got an early start on a beautiful Christmas morning for a few hours before family time at mom's.  Floyd brought his sister who has two Brittanys which are  littermates of Pop and Sadie, Floyd's dogs.  She had never seen a hunt before.  She baked a batch of Brittany cookies for the trip and we had a great time.  We couldn't start where we planned on starting because we saw at least 20 jet black mature feral hogs cross the woods road where we planned to stop and begin our Christmas Day Brittany Blitz with Sadie, Pop, Willa and Abby.  We got a good half mile up the road and began our hunt.  However, excess water in the woods created small islands of land surrounded by water which adversely affected the dogs because the water defeated scent trails and we initially had lots of wild flushed birds.  We found a more suitable area and found birds.  Tough shooting but we got a few.  Yeh, I screwed up the photo.  Again...Merry Christmas to all.  Gil.


----------



## mlandrum

Great job Gil, can't wait  till the first of the year! Took a Christmas ride with "Happy" this afternoon


----------



## awashin5

Man! I went Christmas Eve morning and moved 4 coveys in 2 hours, but no doodles! Unfortunately the piece of land I was hunting was quail quota only! I just haven’t been able to get in the woodcock this year!


----------



## Permitchaser

Going New Years Eve morning.  Mostly quail and pheasants but I'll be looking for Woodcock


----------



## awashin5

Question.... I live about 30 minutes southwest of Atlanta and have walked many public pieces of land in search of doodles. Do they tend to concentrate toward the more eastern side of the state? Or is it like anything else when you find them you find them?


----------



## GLS

Note shirt under guns and birds.  We decided to try to penetrate an old clear cut riddled with walls of briers.  That's a Dan's Brier Shirt; stiff, hot, but wearing it and Dan's Brier Gloves is better than bleeding.  It helped get to one bird; Floyd stayed on the firebreak.  I got behind Sadie with Abby backing and when the bird got up, I shouldered my gun and raised it upwards.  My hat snagged briers and covered my eyes.  I'd being lying if I said this was the first time this has happened.  Unfortunately, it didn't cover my mouth as I lit up the woods.  Floyd thought it entertaining judging from  his laughter.   We found 5 birds and couldn't get to 3 of them because it would have taken a bangalore torpedo to penetrate the briers and we didn't have one.
https://www.jpgbox.com/page/58731_800x600/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## trad bow

Dans clothing works. Used it a lot while I was able to coon hunt.


----------



## GLS

Floyd, Jeff, Billy and I split into two groups today.  Floyd and Jeff hunted with Pop and Sadie; Billy joined the MuttPak, Willa and Abby, and I.  We drew for areas.  It didn't make any difference.  The birds were everywhere and we finished by 10 a.m.  After limiting, the dogs kept on finding birds on our way back.  We honored the points with a good-bye salute. Here's Abby backing Willa on a doodle on our way out.  We hunted a Brier Free Zone today and it was a great way for all to start the new year with perfect temps and plenty of birds.  We had an early lunch in the woods.  I browned 3 lbs. of venison burger and made a soup containing tomatoes, okra, collard greens, black-eyed peas and red peas served with cornbread.  The soup base was the collard's pot liquor and the peas' broth.  The collards and peas satisfied the Southern New Year's Day Tradition.(Superstition??)  From top to bottom:  Billy's 1953 20 ga. Superposed, the predecessor grade to the Diana.  Inherited from his father who in turn inherited it from his father. My Ithaca SKB 100 20 ga., Jeff's 20 ga. Uggie, Floyd's Ithaca SKB 100 20 ga.  Happy New Year.  Gil


----------



## trad bow

Y’all have it going on Gil.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

How
do you think some new birds had moved in?
will new birds continue to covers where  birds are found?


----------



## GLS

New birds have shown up, not necessarily in the same covers, but often in the general area.


----------



## GLS

Jeff and I hit the woods early today and finished by 10 a.m.  Abby and Willa on point after we finished shooting.  Once again we couldn't get out of the woods without finding birds.  All told we had 25 flushes including wild flushes without a dog being near the birds.  Jeff's gun is a Spanish .410 imported by Jana of Denver.  Probably a Loyola.  My gun is the Ithaca SKB 100 20 ga.  Gil


----------



## chrisn1818

They sure are odd little birds. I saw a ton 2 years ago and some last year but this year I have only seen 1.


----------



## awashin5

Geeeeez! I can’t even find one so far this year!


----------



## awashin5

Do you think the bigger bird population is on the eastern side of the state?


----------



## trad bow

Last year I had access to property south of the fall line that had a ton of birds. This year I’m back to hunting piedmont area and struggling to find any sign.


----------



## awashin5

It’s hunting! I am just on the struggle bus big time this year! I guess we just haven’t found the right spots this year! My dogs probably think we have been hunting ghost! I guess I need to drive a little further.


----------



## coachdoug87

I have found a good many in Northeast Georgia this year. We have a decent number most years. I have always wanted to hunt other area of the state, but don't know where to go. There is Not a lot written about it.


----------



## awashin5

I hunt western and middle georgia and have been skunked so far! Maybe going a little further East will produce!


----------



## trad bow

Well one thing for sure is the birds aren’t in my living room so I’ll be heading out in a bit to look for some.


----------



## awashin5

Boots on the ground is the only way to find them!


----------



## GLS

About 10 years ago Floyd and I got serious about woodcock as wild quail had become almost a thing of the past.  Why woodcock?  Well, it's a wild bird, will hold for a dog (most of the time) and they can be sporty to shoot.  They are also great on the table. As a friend described them:  "not that hard to hit, but sure are easy to miss."  It does take boots on the ground, but more importantly, noses on the ground.  I don't like to expose my dogs to temps much above 55 because of snakes.  Consequently, I hunt mostly mornings.  Today we went searching for new cover and found a few birds.  We had 16 flushes in the hardest to get to places and the birds ran from the dogs.  We had one bird land just outside the thicket. It quickly ran back to the thicket.  I got in fast, called in Abby and Willa and could see it running away under the briers.  They can scoot.  The MuttPak couldn't pick up the scent and the bird wouldn't flush.  If I hadn't seen it, I would have trouble believing it.  We found cover that held birds and identical cover that didn't.  One thing in common where we found birds was puddles in the woods.  The dry woods didn't hold birds.  On the plus side, we got a lot of exercise today walking in a beautiful woods on a crisp, clear morning.  Temps stayed below 55 until we stopped.  Gil


----------



## awashin5

I am glad someone is having a very successful season! Always a treat to see your success!


----------



## trad bow

I spent several hours in the river bottoms this afternoon but found no birds and no sign. My pup held point for fifteen minutes till I could get to him. Real good job of being steady and holding point. Only problem was he had an armadillo pointed.


----------



## awashin5

Man! I am going to put the boots on the ground Saturday and Sunday and see what we can do! You must have a shorthair if the pup was being steady on other types of wild game?


----------



## trad bow

Yep. Sixteen month old GSP. Probably ease back out after I check a couple dp traps.


----------



## coachdoug87

Better to point Armadillo than run deer. I had a German Shorthair that pointed turtles. I still own a shorthair so I guess that didn't bother me that much.


----------



## GLS

A friend had an English Cocker that would find and retrieve box turtles.  A herpetolgist used the dog to inventory box turtles on a property.  He found and retrieved  dozens to hand.  Unfortunately a canebrake rattler killed him on the friend's porch. Gil


----------



## coachdoug87

As much as I envy yall in South Georgia having more birds to hunt, I would hate having all those snakes. The only poisonous snakes I see are copperheads and I never see one after the first good freeze.


----------



## trad bow

Just got back in from a morning hunt. No birds found but using the time a field to keep pup to learn to stay with in a hundred yards. Came across a couple armadillos although he stopped to look at them for a moment he then went on about his business. To keep him looking for birds I keep a fresh quail wing in vest pocket for him to be able to keep the smell fresh on his brain.


----------



## awashin5

Yeh my youngest shorthair pointed a badger and held it while we were in Kansas in mid December! Talk about a surprise to walk up on! Time in the field is always a blessing! Just wish we could find us one woodcock before the season is out.


----------



## nrh0011

@trad bow  What kind of sign are you looking for while out looking for doodles??


----------



## trad bow

Wet areas, poke holes in bare spots and splashing commonly called droppings for other birds. With woodcock their droppings are very loose making a splash when it lands.


----------



## GLS

Billy joined Floyd, the MuttPak and me on what may have been the last day of woodcock for us in Georgia because of spring-like temperature predictions until the closing date of January 20th.  Because of rain flooded woods conditions in Plan A, we had a plan B in place that worked.  Seven woodcock and two quail.  This was a new area for us and a wild covey of over a dozen birds is a bonus.  Willa pinned it down and we got two on the rise.  We didn't pursue singles.  Floyd's Ithaca SKB 100 20 ga., my Ithaca SKB 20 ga. with the Gamekeeper sling, and Billy's granddad's 1953 Superposed 20 ga.  If temps get better after the 20th, we'll have a week and half left in SC.  We had a fun season on woodcock this  year.


----------



## coachdoug87

I don't expect you to mention specific spots, but are these areas you hunt public land?


----------



## awashin5

Wow! What a year! If it is public, every piece of public land I have touched has turned up no birds.


----------



## trad bow

Went for a couple hours today and found no woodcock. Temperatures went up quickly so short hunt. May go a couple more times right after day break this week but temperatures will decide that.


----------



## GLS

With temps finally cooling off we took the MuttPak to cousin's place previously unhunted.  Found birds in thick stuff near branches and small creeks.  One epic screw-up was four shots at a going away bird.  While muttering about the easy shot we missed.  another got up at our feet.  Four empty chambers.  While feeling stupid for not quickly reloading for the second flush, the third got up at our feet.  Still empty chambered and stupidity confirmed.  For the MuttPak, Gil


----------



## GLS

We are done!  In Georgia, that is.  Billy, Floyd, MuttPak, Sadie,  Pop and I hunted adjoining neighbor's land to cousin's and found a few birds today, the last day.  My gun was undeserving to be in the photo.  We had 15 flushes including another covey.  That's 5 coveys we've found in various places.  We've never had  a more successful season if one measures success by birds brought to hand.  But that's not all that makes a season a success. Having folks willing to share their land and having an enthusiastic hunting partner and friend and other friends who go with us make all the difference in the world.  Not to mention, but I will, great dogs. Already looking forward to next year but we have until the 31st in SC.  For the MuttPak, Gil


----------



## awashin5

After a lot of work and boot leather we finally got in em on the last weekend! We flushed 11 birds between two days! Here is our trophy from today! Two flushes and one down! Great to watch the dogs and enjoy gods beauty!


----------



## trad bow

Found no woodcock this season. Went quail hunting today and had one point. Well two as my GSP pointed another armadillo. The first point was a woodcock located up on a one year old clear cut. Have no idea what it was doing up on that red clay hill side.


----------



## coachdoug87

I have noticed more in hillsides this year. I'll bet it is because it has rained so much that creek bottoms flooded.


----------



## GLS

We took the MuttPak of mine plus Sadie and Pop to Floyd's cousin's in SC.  A lot of exploratory work produced nothing, but one new spot yielded two good points in tough spots but with predictable results.  Moving to the Brier Patch, I geared up with my Brier Shirt and Gloves and turkey hunting shears. Of course once suited up, birds killed were in the open but not before opening up my right ear with a nasty cut.  Next year the  shears may be replaced with a machete or heavy duty weed whacker if we feel desperate enough to hunt the Brier Patch.  Those or a Hannibal Lechter styled mask.  A straight jacket may also be appropriate for even thinking of going back in there. 
After not being able to keep accurate track of flushes, I found this vintage game counter.  On side is "Faisane" and "Perdrix", French for pheasant and partridge.  Other side has "Lievres" and "Lapine" for Hare and Doe (rabbit).   Each category has up to 30 clicks in one direction only and this year with Billy we spun past 30 once to 5 reflecting 35 flushes on one trip. Note it shows 8 clicks on "Faisane" .  That's where I keep track of doodle flushes reflecting some success at finding birds yesterday.
https://www.jpgbox.com/page/58929_600x400/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## trad bow

I’ve had no need for a counter this year??


----------



## The Donk

Ya'll did way better than us. We did hunt the last two weekends of the season pretty hard and had a bunch of wild flushes and a few points. One bird to hand. If I was a better shot or the birds weren't flighty from being hit on public land I think we could've got a few more. Excited for next year to say the least.


----------



## trad bow

Nice GSP. Looks almost identical to mine.


----------



## GLS

Donk, it takes putting in the work with noses on the ground to find them.  The more you go the more you learn and unlearn.  Gil


----------



## GLS

Have dogs, will travel.  We took the four dogs to a friend's home on our annual trip to Francis Marion National Forest below Georgetown and while we didn't find the numbers of birds we've found earlier this season, we found a few which made the trip worthwhile.  We also blew a wide open coveyrise with nothing between us and the birds but sky and with us 10' from the pointed covey.  The woodcock were in open hardwoods with puddles scattered among the oaks and huckleberry bushes.  I am sure flushing breeds do a fine job, but we would have never found these birds without ranging pointing dogs.  Sadie made one point 120 yards away and Pop, a 100 yards out, while other dogs worked 180 degrees from them.   While Britts are said to be close working, our dogs typically work 50 to 100 yards spread out ahead and to the sides of us and we can bring them closer with commands and whistle.  Willa found one bird that flushed on a Sadie point and I thought I'd missed it.  We saw if fly off and make a banking turn descending 75 yards out. We expected another flush if we could find it.  We put the dogs ahead of us and Willa went on a point.  It was the dead woodcock.


----------



## GLS

I cooked woodcock this afternoon in the traditional method in accordance with Scott Rea's video instructions.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


  It's labor intensive and produces good results.  I believe alternative methods such as sauteeing the breast medallions and intact thighs and legs for a 1.5 minutes per side is easier and results in medium rare meat which is best.  I also vertically roast intact, plucked birds minus guts at high heat for 6-8 minutes with nothing more than olive oil, salt and pepper applied to the skin side.  Both techniques are described more fully below.  A word about the traditional method:  guts are left inside.  It sounds rough, but consider this:  Ever smell the insides of a gutted quail?  Pretty bad regardless of how fresh.  Woodcock have no smell when gutted.  Maybe it's because nothing stays in the intestines for any length of time.  Anyhow, the only complaint I had was the gravy was gritty.  The gizard is not utilized, but perhaps sand is passed through the digestive tract and that's where I picked it up.  The brain?  Okay, not anything to write further about.  The flavor of the meat was very good and the gravy not overpowering.  I may do it again in the future, but I've done it once and don't see the immediate need to do it again. 










As mentioned earlier, I cook them two ways.  First way is a plucked and gutted bird coated with olive oil, salt and pepper.  I have a small 4 bird vertical roaster made from a coathanger.  With birds in place, I roast them at high heat 400-500 degrees in the oven or  on my grill used to bake, not broil, at high heat.  About 7 minutes is all it takes.  Rare to medium rare as depicted.  If well done, you might as well serve liver on a stick.    I smothered them with chanterelles I picked in the summer.  I saute them in butter/olive oil and freeze in vacuum bags for winter use.  Note the chunky legs and thighs.  





From Steve Bodio on cooking woodcock:

"Also notice the color of the cut flesh. Like all good Woodcock (and snipe) cooks, he
sort of passes them through a very hot oven. I get tired of hearing how dark- fleshed birds “taste like liver”- good LIVER doesn’t taste like liver when it is cooked rare, turned over quickly in hot bacon fat and butter. My disgusted French- born gourmand friend Guy de la Valdene, after he read an American recipe for woodcock that involved two cans of cream of mushroom soup and an hour and a half in the oven, wrote (in Making Game in 1990): “As this recipe negates the whole reason for killing the birds in the first place, why not take it a step further and poach the Woodcock overnight in equal parts of catsup, pabulum, and Pepto- Bismol.”




The other way I do them is to breast the bird and filet the meat off the bone into medallions.  I  remove the intact thigh and drumstick from the back bone.  My shooting partner Floyd's favorite part is the drumstick thigh meat.  They are excellent with plenty of meat.  Don't just breast the bird and throwaway the legs and thighs. In a medium hot skillet, with olive oil and butter hot, I dredge the meat on each side in the hot oil/butter mix and saute the meat and salt and pepper in the pan.  I don't see the need to coat with batter, etc.  A minute and a half on each side is all that is needed to cook the meat medium rare.  If a little on the rare side, it won't kill you.  It's a great tasting bird and worth pursuing for sport and the table.  Gil


----------



## trad bow

Got my mouth watering. I actually like eating woodcocks


----------



## nrh0011

Put some miles in this weekend, we were reluctant to find any woodcock. I'm obviously still a novice, but the dogs had a good time. Fun watching them hunt.


----------



## trad bow

I have found more woodcock while quail hunting the past week than all of woodcock season. Well one would beat the woodcock seasons result. I have found some very good spots in places I didn’t even think about looking at. Another thing I have realize hunting more open areas is my pup is running thru birds as he is wide open from start to finish on a morning hunt. Hope I can correct a lot of his exuberance this summer during the navhda training period.


----------



## GLS

We took a short trip today with Pop, Sadie and my Muttpak to familiar woods where we've seen birds this season.  Floyd's daughter accompanied us.  Today, we managed to flush only one with no shot and couldn't find it again.  The area has sparse rivercane, hardwoods and is wet with islands of above water ground.  It's depicted below.
We went to another area we half-heartedly hunted a few years ago at day's end and Abby had a distant point but it flushed.  Today, it had more rivercane which gave denser cover than in years past and significantly denser than what is depicted in the first photo of the first area we hunted today. We wouldn't have found two points without gps collars as the dogs were barely visible at 5 yards. It is pictured below as well.  We found 3 birds in the second area and Floyd managed to take advantage of the "Popportunity"  (Credit to Floyd's daughter) over 11 year-old Pop's point.  Pop may not be as fast as the other three dogs, but he is steady and finds birds that the others miss. We were flummoxed on two more points with the birds not giving us clear shots with one flying at my head and swiftly putting trees between me and it.  For the MuttPak, Gil

Sparse rivercane cover:
https://www.jpgbox.com/page/58988_800x600/]
	

[/URL]
Dense rivercane cover, shoulder high:
https://www.jpgbox.com/page/58989_800x600/]
	

[/URL]

https://www.jpgbox.com/page/58990_800x600/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## trad bow

Looks a lot like the covers I’ve been hunting this year except there is privet standing in with the reed cane. Season is over but I’ve been finding woodcock on all my quail hunts for the past week. Mostly in clear cuts and young planted pines. Makes me wonder if they are resident birds getting ready for their spring dance show. I usually see them this time of year in the real open areas.  I need to slip in right before dark and try to video them.


----------



## trad bow

Went out for a little while this morning quail hunting. Dog pointed in briars over my head. I waded in and a woodcock flushed and hit me right in the side of my head. Couldn’t find any during season now every day we are running into a couple.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

Would it be worth while for for the few of us that enjoy woodcock, try to get the state  to up opening the season 10 days give us the 10 days on the end of jan? How could this be done?


----------



## trad bow

I would like the season opening later staying in later but don’t know for sure the feds regulation on the season dates. I do see more later in the season.


----------



## coachdoug87

I believe we find more early in the season. Maybe we need to divide it into Northern and Southern zones.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

I realize that any change hurts some and may help some. That is the problem with change. That is the reason I tried to word the question the way I did.


----------



## GLS

The Feds give the states leeway to establish a season but limit the amount of days as well as dates in which the limited days can be bracketed.  Georgia's recent season ran between Dec. 7 and Jan. 18.  SC's is between Dec. 18 and Jan. 31.  NC had a split season, but with no more days than GA or SC.  The number of birds here depends on the weather up north.  This season in my area, we had more birds earlier than what I recall from seasons' past.  It's pretty much a crap shoot dependent upon weather and we know how that is.   The recent gps study of woodcock migration has already shown things unknown about woodcock and may offer a guide for the future.  I have had indication that GA. DNR has joined the study and will begin trapping and gps harnessing birds in middle Georgia shortly if it hasn't already begun. https://www.woodcockmigration.org/migration.html  For the MuttPak, Gil


----------



## trad bow

I told the DNR of multiple areas I always saw birds in at least before this year. I hope they set the traps in the late season and right now.


----------



## coachdoug87

I was told by the DNR that Clybel was one of the places they are going to trap. Not sure how many places they are going to do. I have wondered how many resident birds we have. It will be interesting to see if any of these birds stay put.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

How and where can one learn more about these little birds in Georgia?
I am 71 old, have bird hunted all my life, have seen Woodcock taken Woodcock incide


----------



## GLS

I went today with the MuttPak.  Floyd and his daughter went fishing.  I went deeper into the woods than we went Tuesday and found three birds.  Only got two good points and missed the shots.  Decided to hit the Brier Patch and as Marellus Wallace said, get "medieval" with the birds and geared up with my industrial grade brier gear. 
To mix movie quotes, the woodcock met "medieval" by going to the
"mattresses" in the briers with me.  In the Brier Patch, the dogs found 5 birds with solid points and I could only connect with one that I could get to.   See Book of Woodcock Hunter's Lousy Excuses, chapter 5, on why I either missed or failed to shoot.  I had initially thought about today being the season's end for me.  I am considering going in the rain tomorrow as early December, 2020, is a little too far off to chase these birds when I can go tomorrow.


----------



## BBond

GLS said:


> The Feds give the states leeway to establish a season but limit the amount of days as well as dates in which the limited days can be bracketed.  Georgia's recent season ran between Dec. 7 and Jan. 18.  SC's is between Dec. 18 and Jan. 31.  NC had a split season, but with no more days than GA or SC.  The number of birds here depends on the weather up north.  This season in my area, we had more birds earlier than what I recall from seasons' past.  It's pretty much a crap shoot dependent upon weather and we know how that is.   The recent gps study of woodcock migration has already shown things unknown about woodcock and may offer a guide for the future.  I have had indication that GA. DNR has joined the study and will begin trapping and gps harnessing birds in middle Georgia shortly if it hasn't already begun. https://www.woodcockmigration.org/migration.html  For the MuttPak, Gil





trad bow said:


> I told the DNR of multiple areas I always saw birds in at least before this year. I hope they set the traps in the late season and right now.





coachdoug87 said:


> I was told by the DNR that Clybel was one of the places they are going to trap. Not sure how many places they are going to do. I have wondered how many resident birds we have. It will be interesting to see if any of these birds stay put.





We have been trapping this week and been successful.  We should finish up Saturday.
We may try some other areas throughout February just to get more bands out.

I will try and post next week with our totals from this weeks efforts.


----------



## trad bow

Thanks for the updates Mr Bond.


----------



## trad bow

tom turkey 2x2 said:


> How and where can one learn more about these little birds in Georgia?
> I am 71 old, have bird hunted all my life, have seen Woodcock taken Woodcock incide


Here seems to be the place for a few of us to share information and ask questions. Where are you located? Gil lives down on the coast and he has the birds figured out pretty good for that area. I live and hunt middle Georgia in and around the Oconee National Forest and local WMA’s. I believe Coach is further north than me but still on east side of state. Just ask questions and we will find the answers together. Most people are hush hush about exact locations but will gladly give advice about terrain and habitat the woodcock are found in.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

Trad, I am in Sumter county about 80 miles south of You.

went Woodstock exploring good many times, found several, but only 1 small area. Hunter other places that looked identical, but no birds.  My hold this year was problem walking, hope next year will be better !


----------



## coachdoug87

If those places looked good, they probably will have birds sometimes. I am still learning after all these years. One thing I have learned is that the birds move in and out of areas and the hunting might be great one day and the next day you find nothing.


----------



## oldguy

coachdoug87 said:


> If those places looked good, they probably will have birds sometimes. I am still learning after all these years. One thing I have learned is that the birds move in and out of areas and the hunting might be great one day and the next day you find nothing.


That's why it's called "hunting"!


----------



## GLS

I was planning on ending the woodcock season yesterday, but couldn't stand sitting home on the last day despite rain prediction.  Obsession beat weather forecast and just as I finished crating the dogs when I finished hunting, the rain started.  I began the day hot with two relatively quick birds and paid dearly as I sought the third.  I had more than a handful of opportunities, but fell short for one reason or another including but not limited to lousy shooting.  It was a fine year for us and I look forward to next year.  We left plenty of birds in the woods for their northern trip which will begin soon.  That's Willa with her chin on her older sister Abby's back.  For the MuttPak, Gil
https://www.jpgbox.com/page/59030_800x600/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## trad bow

Rained all day here. Worked on some retrieval drills in the kennel. Then sat on back porch and let him run off some energy. My pup recalls perfectly whether verbal, tone or whistle. He heels without a lead but I’ve got to get him more steady and staunch on point so that’s my focus once I get my new load of birds. He does good unless the birds move then it’s off to the races. I love training and hunting my own dogs.


----------



## BBond

Last week the DNR trapped and banded 42 woodcocks in GA.  Of those, 12 also received a satellite transmitter.  I can tell you that they are not necessarily easy to catch but we did good.

As of now, we should be doing this again next year.

This is all part of the University of Maine's research that started last year and that GA, AL and FL joined the other cooperating states this year


----------



## Beagle Stace

Really glad to hear and I am sure some interesting data will be received from studies. Just curious if any of the birds were possibly already banded?


----------



## GLS

[QUOTE="BBond, post: 12118008, member: .  I can tell you that they are not necessarily easy to catch but we did good.

[/QUOTE]

Bobby, don't know if you've ever hunted them with a gun, but they aren't that hard to hit, but are a whole lot easier to miss.  Thanks for your efforts.  I've been following the program since its inception with other states and I'm happy to see Ga. DNR onboard.  Of the trapped and harnessed birds represented on the migration map, Georgia seems to attract more birds than surrounding states.  It would be great if Louisiana got on board as the Atchalafalaya  Basin is renowned for its vast and important woodcock wintering grounds.  They are a fascinating little bird that not many folks are privileged to see in the wild.  Gil


----------



## BBond

Beagle Stace said:


> Really glad to hear and I am sure some interesting data will be received from studies. Just curious if any of the birds were possibly already banded?


None of the birds caught were already banded.


----------



## BBond

GLS said:


> [QUOTE="BBond, post: 12118008, member: .  I can tell you that they are not necessarily easy to catch but we did good.



Bobby, don't know if you've ever hunted them with a gun, but they aren't that hard to hit, but are a whole lot easier to miss.  Thanks for your efforts.  I've been following the program since its inception with other states and I'm happy to see Ga. DNR onboard.  Of the trapped and harnessed birds represented on the migration map, Georgia seems to attract more birds than surrounding states.  It would be great if Louisiana got on board as the Atchalafalaya  Basin is renowned for its vast and important woodcock wintering grounds.  They are a fascinating little bird that not many folks are privileged to see in the wild.  Gil[/QUOTE]

I have hunted them a couple of times on private land years ago in Hancock County. Most birds got away without an attempt at a shot just because of the thick cogver in the canes we found them in.  Often times you'd start your swing only to encounter a sweetgum sapling or other small tree to impede your swing.  Another time we didn't have a beeping collar on the dog so we never knew when he was on point because the 2 of us couldn't even see each other.  They are cool birds.  We have one more trapping season next year for the transmitters and after that it has yet to be decided if we will annually band birds the way we do ducks and doves.


----------



## trad bow

Bobby were you ever the Area Manager at Oconee WMA?  I use to work at the dam.


----------



## BBond

trad bow said:


> Bobby were you ever the Area Manager at Oconee WMA?  I use to work at the dam.


No.  You are thinking of Bobby Lord.  I believe we're the only 2 Bobbys


----------



## Beagle Stace

I have always been curious if anyone in Ga. has ever shot a banded WC in state? I have been hunting them since around 1999 and I have never shot a banded bird here.  Makes me wonder if the birds banded in the Spring in Mi. or Mn. use a different flyway and perhaps over winter in La. or somewhere west of us  instead of our area? Been hunting Mi. since 07 and have never shot a banded bird there either. Interesting to think about.


----------



## Rebel's Dad

Beagle Stace said:


> I have always been curious if anyone in Ga. has ever shot a banded WC in state? I have been hunting them since around 1999 and I have never shot a banded bird here.  Makes me wonder if the birds banded in the Spring in Mi. or Mn. use a different flyway and perhaps over winter in La. or somewhere west of us  instead of our area? Been hunting Mi. since 07 and have never shot a banded bird there either. Interesting to think about.


Stacey, I killed a banded woodcock in the lower peninsula of Michigan in '03 or '04.  It had been banded as a juvenile the previous spring in the thumb of Michigan and I shot it about 90 miles west of there.

Cutest little band you ever saw.  It took a pretty good magnifier to see the writing on it.  I gave it to my host--he'd lived in Michigan and hunted all his life and had never seen one.  Kinda wish I'd kept it but he was so excited and had been such a good host I figured he should have it.  It would look really cool on a lanyard.

He mailed me a copy of the certificate he was sent when he called in the band.  I could probably lay my hands on it if I looked hard enough!

Looking at the migration records the upper midwest birds mostly go along the central flyway to Arkansas, MS, LA.



BBond said:


> Last week the DNR trapped and banded 42 woodcocks in GA.  Of those, 12 also received a satellite transmitter.  I can tell you that they are not necessarily easy to catch but we did good.
> 
> As of now, we should be doing this again next year.
> 
> This is all part of the University of Maine's research that started last year and that GA, AL and FL joined the other cooperating states this year




What was your methodology?  In some areas of the country people (and their pointing dogs) are certified for the task--the birds are pointed and netted.  I think this is usually done in the spring with young birds less likely or unable to fly.


----------



## BBond

We were out at night when they were using fields.  We used spotlights and thermal scopes to find them and then 10-14' long handled dip nets to capture them.


----------



## Rebel's Dad

BBond said:


> We were out at night when they were using fields.  We used spotlights and thermal scopes to find them and then 10-14' long handled dip nets to capture them.


Thanks.  The Maine study is fascinating.  It's just astounding that one of the birds flew 630 miles in a single flight.


----------



## Big7

mlandrum said:


> Great job Gill, trying to get Scout ready for his first hunt in the January season!View attachment 994688


Good looking pup.

I haven't killed WC since I was a little boy.
On my Grandparent's working farm, they had a cotton house. My Uncle put cotton seed meal under there. Harmless bugs and worms would gather up on that feast and WC would always be around eating those bugs and worms. He even cut both ends out of a 55 gallon drum for WC and quail to hide in close to a little spring fed swamp behind the cotton house. That made them relatively easy to kick up without a dog.

My loving Uncle was/is very good to me. He taught me a lot about hunting and fishing. He's in his mid 70's now. I hope he lives a long time.

Sure is fun to see someone is hunting them with success. Not many around here.


----------



## chase870

GLS said:


> Floyd was entertaining out of town family today and Stan came off the bench and agreed to join Team MuttPak in the woods for woodcock.  It was a great day with great company and outstanding dog work. We were in the birds including one coveyrise over a solid point courtesy of Abby and Willa.   I anticipated a woodcock but the coveyrise proved otherwise. It doesn't get any better than today for woodcock around these parts.  Stan's holding his 28 ga. Verona O/U and shot very well with it.  I lugged the Ithaca SKB 100 20 ga. For Team MuttPak, Gil.


Well I know Stan and he shoots a over and under very well,


----------



## GLS

I took advantage of the dog-friendly temps this weekend to run the MuttPak looking for quail.  Took them to a spot that we've found both wc and quail this year.  Here's Willa locked on a bird.  The flush twittered "woodcock".  She later found a quail from a busted covey on the edge of a grass bottomed open area without a stick between me and the pines on the other side 75 yards away.  I went in to flush the bird and it flew in an obstructed perfect straight line 5-6' off the ground for a two shot miss.  It takes skill to miss that easy of a shot. We flushed 11 wc in two hours for a nice morning on a crisp clear morning. 
Assuming a season start date same as last, 301 days until Doodle Day. For the MuttPak, Gil


----------



## Beagle Stace

Nice pic Gil and you def. Found the WC this season. Been a very informative post for all. Tks


----------



## GLS

I did a two hour "armed" walk in the woods this morning before the rain started.  I was where I had 11 flushes of doodles last weekend while hunting quail.  No flushes from doodles or rises from quail.  Spring is springing although  officially 5 weeks away.  The yellow flowers of Carolina Jasmine were everywhere and the tiny bell shaped blossoms of huckleberries are ringing in the spring.  



[/URL
]


----------



## trad bow

I woke up to rain and it has lasted all day. I hope to get a dry day or part of a day this week. Spring is definitely headed our way quickly. Just hope it’s not to quick and frost bites everything.


----------



## GLS

I learned of this video from another forum.  For the life of me I can't believe a serious woodcock hunter would take a camera crew into one of his hunting spots and have it publicized on TV.  Anyhow, it's 600 miles from here.  The hunter will pay the price for disclosing it next year when he sees dog boxes and trucks in his spot.  However, the habitat the hunt takes place is instructional as to the type of habitat we often find birds.  There is more to woodcock habitat than rivercane and privet.  For the MuttPak, Gil
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## trad bow

Interesting in as our season ended and I swapped my focus to quail, I actually started finding woodcock in that type of cover. 
As with you I can’t believe he revealed where he was hunting.  He made a good video aside from that to me, a grievous error in naming his hunting spot.


----------



## coachdoug87

You are right that it doesn't have to be privet or cane, just overhead cover and soft ground. There are a lot of areas where privet or cane are the only cover.


----------



## BBond

That's a Video produced by the state of Mississippi.  In affect they are educating hunters, as well as advertising that WMA to hunters.  We've done some of that to a degree in GA as well for other species.


----------



## GLS

Bobby, the road to heck is paved with good intentions.  "Hotspotting' has unintended consequences and can ruin a spot for all.  It  rewards the lazy and undermines those who have put in the time and effort. Your efforts in doing the woodcock research are appreciated.  I know of one former WMA superintendent that you'd have to torture to get game info from and I still think he wouldn't fully disclose.    Gil


----------



## BBond

Oh I don't disagree.

What's problematic for myself is that as a Biologist my job is to inform the public of areas to hunt.
On the other hand I'm a hunter and I too have been bitten several times with information getting out on my hot spots.

Man what a tight rope to walk.

I've lost too many ducks holes, turkey spots, etc. for sure.  Especially when an outdoor magazine runs an article on a hot spot of mine.  I've seen areas you could go hunt almost anytime without worrying if your 1st, 2nd or 3rd spot is taken to the point I never hunt some WMAs anymore because of how popular they've become for some species.

Honestly, I have a couple of sweet turkey spots that I won't give up.  I may educate someone about a particular WMA I hunt, just without giving them all the education.


----------



## trad bow

So much cyber scouting goes on nowadays that most of our discussions are on methods and habitat other than where we hunt. I’m so  paranoid that I don’t take pictures and post them on sites anymore of the places I’m hunting. Last person I took bird hunting with me posted results and locations where we hunted. Those spots were hammered. I usually hunt by myself now especially since most of my hunting is now on public land.


----------



## coveyrise

I took a guy woodcock hunting one time to a honey hole with the agreement that he not come back. He 
not only came back but shot the place clean. Same for my grouper holes. Live and learn. 
The birds deserve better than to disclose the location of them on the internet.


----------



## GLS

coveyrise said:


> grouper holes. Live and learn.
> The birds deserve better than to disclose the location of them on the internet.


That goes from snipe to turkey and all types in between.  I cringe when I see WMA's mentioned by name on the turkey forum even though I'd never hunt them.  Somebody does and has put the bootleather into getting to know it and with the stroke of the keyboard the cat is let out of the bag to the detriment of all.   Gil


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

Question!  I get a post from Woodcock la. On facebook. Today someone posted  3 pictures of game and fish in Alabama netting Woodcock in al. They were in a cotton field, comment was they were surprised at how many  Woodcock were in the cotton field.  My question is would there be that many earthworms in a cottonfield? One place I hunt is surrounded by huge cotton fields. I had thought because of all the chemicals put on cotton that earthworms be scarce.  Makes me wonder if I am wrong on this. What is others thoughts on this? Evidently Woodcock do go to cottonfields?


----------



## trad bow

Don’t know, no cotton fields around here. But if they do then uncut corn fields may hold some also.


----------



## GLS

i have zero farming experience, but about 5 minutes on the net I read that continuous cotton growing will harm earthworm populations, but crop rotation with corn or soybeans will provide nutrients for the worms.  Only certain insecticides harm the worms with mostly Sevin or its generic equivalents being harmful.  Gil


----------



## coachdoug87

Everybody notice the Woodcock season is set for December 5 through January 18 next year? It will be interesting to see whether they will be here at the beginning of the season. It will depend on the weather in the Northeast.


----------



## trad bow

It would be better in my part of state to come in later but I believe the coast gets their birds early and they stay late.


----------



## coachdoug87

The last few years it seems like the early part was better here, but that is not always the case. I would love to try the coastal area sometime.


----------



## GLS

There is no point leaving birds to find birds.    The grass is not always greener and we are always looking for new territory as old coverts don't always produce from year to year. We don't find them behind every tree.  We start looking for birds as soon as temps turn cold and we can legally have dogs on the ground in quail season before and after WC season in overlap habitat.  Here's why we like cold temps and early mornings for hunting doodle.  The subject matter beginning at 5 minutes, 40 seconds is all the encouragement we need to keep an eye on temps.  According to the videographer, the morning started at 32 degrees in S. Ga., but they were in shirtsleeves in the balmy afternoon.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## GLS

I stretched out bird dog season as long as I could.  Ended today looking for more habitat and found some good looking spots where we've never been until today.  No quail found, but dogs pointed a doodle.   Time now to wash their vests, get Willa's repaired, and stow their equipment where I can find it next year.  It was a great year following my MuttPak and Floyd's Sadie and Pop.  Gil


----------



## coachdoug87

You had a great season.  I can definitely see why you have to hunt when it is colder. That is a big snake. Do you see gators when you hunt woodcock?


----------



## GLS

Nowhere near gator territory when I hunt woodcock.  I've seen them while snipe hunting.  They are no different than snakes and will bask on the coldest of days as long as there's sun high in the sky.  They don't feed in the winter but I wouldn't bet a dog's life on it.


----------



## BBond

Out of the 12 Birds that the DNR put satellite transmitters on 6 are already out of GA.
1 - TN, 2 - NC, 1 - KY, 1 - WV and 1 - DE.

Going to be interesting to see what states these birds go back to.


----------



## trad bow

Very interesting tracking study. Every fall I constantly check the migration south. Now I can watch and see where our birds head back to. Fascinating


----------



## BBond

7 out of 12 transmittered woodcocks in GA now out of state.
2 KY
1 VA
1 NY
1 WV
1 DE
1 SC


----------



## GLS

The Spring Skedaddle is in full swing.  Hope to see them next year.  Gil


----------



## trad bow

Be interesting to see if any tag birds are residents.


----------



## coachdoug87

I wondered about that, too. I have never seen any studies about how many resident birds we have.


----------



## BBond

Got an update today

2 transmitters have not sent data in a month (both last located GA)
1 still on area in GA
1 in Akron, OH (right in the middle of the city in a tiny groups of trees)
1 in KY
1 in VA
2 in NY
1 in WV
1 in MA
1 in PA
1 in NC


----------



## trad bow

Thank you for the updates. 
Jeff


----------



## BBond

Akron, Ohio bird


----------



## GLS

Bobby, thanks again for the updates.  Please keep'em coming if you run into the unexpected.  Back in the 1980s, I found a dead woodcock lying in the open grass of a Savannah square.  There was no indication of wounds; it may have just been its time.  The bird was still in good shape.  Gil


----------



## BBond

Another Woodcock update:

So looking at Google Earth

We have:
1 NY
1 KY
1 VA
1 NH
1 WV
2 MA
1 CT
1 SC
1 MD

2 haven't sent data in a month on area


----------



## trad bow

Thanks


----------



## BBond

Got another update today:
3 in NY
2 in MA
1 in ME (almost in Canada)
1 in CT
1 in PA
1 in VA
1 in MI

2 haven't sent data in a month on area


----------



## GLS

Updated map shows that the bird that was in or near the Okefenokee Swamp has flown the coop.  Gil


----------



## Rebel's Dad

BBond said:


> Got another update today:
> 3 in NY
> 2 in MA
> 1 in ME (almost in Canada)
> 1 in CT
> 1 in PA
> 1 in VA
> 1 in MI
> 
> 2 haven't sent data in a month on area





This is the map I've been looking at:

https://www.woodcockmigration.org/migration.html

Is there a way to determine which of the birds had the transmitters put on them in Georgia?


----------



## BBond

Rebel's Dad said:


> This is the map I've been looking at:
> 
> https://www.woodcockmigration.org/migration.html
> 
> Is there a way to determine which of the birds had the transmitters put on them in Georgia?



Not from their page.  They have so many lines and colors going it's hard to figure which one came from GA.  All of GA birds are either Green or yellow-green, however, there are some other states that are also the same colors.


----------



## BBond

Not a lot of movements

NY = 3
MA = 2
CT = 1
VA = 1
PA = 1
ME = 1
MI = 1

2 haven't sent data in a month on area


----------



## Rebel's Dad

Thanks--is there another page available to the public?


----------



## BBond

Rebel's Dad said:


> Thanks--is there another page available to the public?



To my knowledge that's the only page available to the public.


----------



## Rebel's Dad

Thanks, at least knowing the colors narrows it down a bit.

Fascinating stuff.


----------



## BBond

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10157073893063388&id=101012503387&anchor_composer=false


----------



## BBond

Another update.

We now have 3 birds in Canada (2 in New Brunswick and 1 in Quebec)

2 in NY

1 in each of the following states:
CT
VA
PA
ME
MI


----------



## BBond

No big update.  Hardly any movements much now.  The Quebec bird is now also in New Brunswick (3 now).  All others remained the same.


----------



## trad bow

Reckon they are  in their summer haunts now?


----------



## BBond

trad bow said:


> Reckon they are  in their summer haunts now?


Yeah there's already been evidence of nests and broods in some states and for some of the birds.


----------



## BBond

No major changes.  If anything cool happens I'll come by and give an update.


----------



## trad bow

Thank you.


----------



## BBond

Well got an update with 1 cool result.
One bird stayed in VA from about March 5th-May 2nd and then took off and is in Quebec now.
She covered about 196 acres in VA and when zoomed in her potential nest site appeared to be just over 4,000 sqft area (remember even with satellites under canopy there may be some error).  But she had numerous locations that close.  If you take in the time to nest/brood then she appeared to maybe have a nest and finish raising a brood then she took off North.


----------



## trad bow

Do you think she’ll raise another brood in Quebec?


----------



## BBond

She's probably done


----------



## BBond

Another update with a change.

Our bird who had been in Michigan for a couple of months is also now in Canada in Quebec. 

So that now makes 5 out of 10 birds that left GA in Canada.  
2 birds either died on site or their transmitters quit before leaving the trap site.


----------



## trad bow

Thanks for the update


----------



## BBond

Well we still have 4 woodcocks sending data once a month.  They've slowed down the transmitters so hopefully these 4 last awhile longer.  2 are in Quebec, 1 in New Brunswick and 1 in Vermont (which was in NY back in May but moved at some point).

Not sure these transmitters will last long enough to catch them migrating back south.


----------



## BBond

Well one bird is still sending data as of Oct. 17th.
It is still in New Brunswick where it has been all summer.
Transmittered birds from other states are starting to show movements south to NY, MA, etc.
Hopefully, the GA bird's battery keeps going so we can see if it returns to GA and if so the same general location or not.
We will be transmittering more birds this winter.


----------



## coveyrise

I saw my first WC in Georgia yesterday. Must have been lost. It was 85 degrees.


----------



## coachdoug87

Do you think he might have been a resident bird?


----------



## Beagle Stace

I would say def. a resident bird. A lot of people don't realize we have resident birds that are always around. Way to early for migratory birds to push this far south yet.


----------



## The Donk

Bumped one on a WMA heading to my bow spot a few weeks ago. Its a privet filled creek bottom near a large field that has a ton of old barbed wire laying around, which is why I don't hunt there. Got me fired up though.


----------



## BBond

Beagle Stace said:


> I would say def. a resident bird. A lot of people don't realize we have resident birds that are always around. Way to early for migratory birds to push this far south yet.



While none of our transmittered birds stayed we do have birds here year round.

Here is May-Sept. 2011-2020 from ebird


----------

